# MID?



## Targetworker123 (Feb 27, 2021)

I work in style and i’m scheduled in MID, is that the middle section like the women’s all in motion and bras and jewelry ? or is this just for my target


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 27, 2021)

It’s probably just for your Target. Just ask your TL.😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2021)

Please come in when scheduled


----------

